# Engine keeps running after key removed



## PA_Dub (Jan 13, 2003)

2007 jetta, 2.5L. Owned since new, and it's done this for as long as I can remember. If I start the car from a completely cold state, and then shut it down again quickly (like backing out of the garage and parking in the driveway, etc.) the engine will keep running even after I take the key out. It will run on its own for 5-10 seconds at least. This only happens when the car is completely cold and only run for a very very brief period. No other issues whatsoever. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

lolwut 


No, never.


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

are you sure that its the engine running because the fan will run for a little bit after till the engine cools down enough, or is it still running producing exhaust, if so then i would take it to the dealer because that is a serious problem because with the engine off it should not be producing a spark and the ecu should not be letting the injectors fire. if it is still running it is a SEVERE electrical problem and a major fire hazard. like i said maybe try it with the hood up and when you try it and have someone else make sure its not the fan(which is really loud) or if the engine is still vibrating


----------



## PA_Dub (Jan 13, 2003)

logoris said:


> are you sure that its the engine running because the fan will run for a little bit after till the engine cools down enough, or is it still running producing exhaust, if so then i would take it to the dealer because that is a serious problem because with the engine off it should not be producing a spark and the ecu should not be letting the injectors fire. if it is still running it is a SEVERE electrical problem and a major fire hazard. like i said maybe try it with the hood up and when you try it and have someone else make sure its not the fan(which is really loud) or if the engine is still vibrating


 It's definitely the engine, the tach still shows rpms. It's not an issue of the engine cooling down, because as I said the only time this happens is when the engine is started and stopped shortly thereafter from a completely cold status. So it's a completely rare event that this is even seen, because we don't start and stop the car like that very often if ever, it's just something that pops up every once in a while. I'll get it looked at, but I already know what they'll probably say, new ECU. 

It already needed anew ECU just a few months after we bought it new, from a intermittent no-start issue. Strangely enough, the new ECU also disabed the cruise control, and we had to take it back to get reset. I wonder if there is some strange software setting causing this, from improper installation of the ECU?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Never heard of this issue and it is entirely strange... 

Flame the dealer.


----------

